# Brief how-to on cemetery columns



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Here's a brief how-to on how I made my cemetery columns. It might not be the best way to build ever, but it works so far.

http://ringstreetcemetery.blogspot.com/

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Very nice. How much do your columns weigh?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice Liam ..


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

good work Liam


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey, cheap & easy. Just like me  Nice job.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! 

To answer your question, berzerkmonkey, they are actually surprisingly light. Between using cheap pine lumber and nice thin plywood, they have stayed light and carry-able by one person. If that's even a word.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh man that's great!
I wish I would have seen this before my grad party...
Would have got a ton of people!
Thanks for sharing!
.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow! What a great paint job. That might be the best looking stone paint job I've seen.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very cool! even i would hesitate to enter!


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

All of you are way too kind, but thank you! I am going to try an add the fountain today, and finish up the archway also. Hopefully I'll have some good pics to share tomorrow.


----------



## medicf43 (Jan 8, 2013)

They are great i am going to make them, i am from ohio and the weather isnt always great what would you do to weather proof it


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

I built similar -- but smaller -- columns several years ago using hardboard panels. Normally they would absorb moisture like a sponge and turn brittle then break apart. But I coated mine in Drylok -- inside and out -- before painting (actually it only goes up a foot or so on the inside). After they were painted, I coated them with two coats of deck sealer, the cheapest I could find, and every year they get a fresh coat.

Living in the northeast, not only have they endured your typical October weather for the past four years, but also Snowpocalypse of two years ago and Hurricane Sandy last year. They remain just as solid and intact as they were when built. 

I use similar sealing methods with my paper mache props -- spar varnish, paint, sealer -- and they've held up just as well. Because deck sealer is cheap and goes a long way (I use Olympic because it's the cheapest in my area; around $8 for a gallon) I coat all of my props in it every year using a pump sprayer.

Rich


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

I really like these columns because they seem sturdy enough yet very light. Might have to add this to my growing to-do list.


----------

